# Bloated Alanis after Minerall usage



## Reptiledan (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello 
I am looking to see if anyone else has had a problem with bloated frogs after using mineral. I gut loaded a few crix with carrots then sprinkled mineral type 1 over the crix. Within 2 hrs my frog was blown up like a basket ball, Its looking like I am gonna lose her. I am fairly new to darts (a few years) and have a moderate sized collection, any tips would be appreciated.. I just ordered dendrocare supplement froms eds fly meat so I hope this will not happen again. Thanks in advance Dan


----------



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

It has always been my opinion that Minerall has some quality issues. I have lost several animals from what I believe was an issue with Minerall and no longer even think of using it. I haven’t really tried to pinpoint the problem, but I believe that certain canisters may contain extremely large (lethal) amounts of some ingredients

Dave


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've used Minerall for 8 years now - successfully.

s


----------

